# 57mm vs 58.xxmm tamper?



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Rather stupidly I ordered a 57mm HD tamper before really researching properly and waiting for my Gaggia Classic to arrive. In the couple of weeks I've had it its obvious its just a little too small with a very slight gap around the edge. This leaves very small amounts of loose coffee around the edge of the basket after tamping - sat on the surface and I usually just tip them off to leave a level looking puck.

My results however have been pretty good after the early learning curve. I'm getting 18g into 35g in 27 sec consistently and taste is good. Using the WDT 'cut-off cup' distribution method seems to be giving good results and helping with the clumping from my Mignon. My switch to a naked PF the other day is a little more mixed however with some slight spritzing on about 50% of pulls - nothing disastrous but enough to spray some droplets over the rim of my tiny espresso cups, resulting in poor presentation but no other issues.

Is spending more to get a better fitting tamper going to help with this, and if so, what size tamper is going to be the best solution - 58mm, 58.3mm? I'm using the HD double baskets.

Many thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A better fitting tamper will help. I would recommend it.

Your current tamper doesn't seal the edges of the puck ( due to sizing )

Have a think about whether you will be looking to swap out tour stock basket for a VST or similar .

If for example your going down the VST basket then I'd recommend a 58.35 and above over a 58


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks - its never ending! I'm really trying not to replace everything before I even get a month of use out of the Gaggia!

Just checked the basket with my calipers and I suspect anything over 58mm is going to be too large. Its hard to be exact due to the slightly angled basket sides but I think 58.35 is going to hit the basket sides before achieving a solid tamp.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> Thanks - its never ending! I'm really trying not to replace everything before I even get a month of use out of the Gaggia!
> 
> Just checked the basket with my calipers and I suspect anything over 58mm is going to be too large. Its hard to be exact due to the slightly angled basket sides but I think 58.35 is going to hit the basket sides before achieving a solid tamp.


May well do , but and I know it's a but , if you get 58 mm tamper and then later get an IMS or VST or La Strada basket then a 58.35 tamper would fit those more precisely than a 58 mm.

Have a think , or buy a cheap 58 mm tamper see how you get on.

Choice is yours


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

yep - just been reading about VST baskets but I think I'm going to hold off on that for a little while. I have no doubt it is a good upgrade but I already have several baskets from my initial non-pressurised upgrade and then another with my naked PF. I suspect it will be in my future at some point though









This morning's shot I tried an extra NSEW tamp and achieved near perfection with the naked PF. Just the tiniest speck on the cup so it might be I can get by for now without a change and just wait until the day I decide to move on.

I need to work out what upgrade point is the limit to my tastes? I was getting a little worried that the few types of beans and various quality pulls I have made to date all seemed to taste pretty much the same, and all this spend was a little pointless when looking at what was in the cup, but tried the Rave Fudge as espresso for the first time today and it was an altogether different taste experience to my last beans, so it does at last seem that I am beginning to experience different results depending on what I'm doing. That at least seems a good sign - now I just need to work out what I actually like! Signature and Italian blend to try next and then maybe time for the BB Gas Light.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A decent fitting tamper 58mm for you basket is highly recommended , get a cheap 58mm for your stock basket .

Then your into the whole machine versus grinder debate and if it makes or you can taste a difference ....

Grind quality and consistency of grind can make such a massive difference to what's in the cup , but only if you the other variables that make up a good extraction are in line ( distribution , extraction temp , brew ratio you like )

Perhaps when and if your Ready to look Into that then visit a forum member with a good grinder and take your machine .

If you are really happy with the drinks you are making , then keep repeating and simply enjoy


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I suspect visiting someone with a very high quality grinder might be a BIG mistake! Having said that I do need to visit someone with a Speedster so maybe I could impose on them for a quick cup of something. I could imagine it might turn out to be the most expensive espresso I ever get....

Sounds like a HD 58mm tamper would be worthwhile in the short term. No doubt they resale for close to the cost when its time to upgrade.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hold up for a day or two. I've got a 58 (I think*) and a 58.35. I also have a Classic with VST and standard baskets.

I'm using the VST with my 58.35 at the moment (of course). BUT I'm 99% sure the 58.35 fits the stock double basket anyway. Don't go and buy a 58 until you're sure a '.35 won't fit. I'll have a look when I get home and let you know.

I bought the 58.35 because with the other tamper, I had to do the NSEW thing. I very rarely had spritzes but I just got fed up of the extra wiggling. The 58.35 hasn't noticeably made my coffee nicer, but it does mean I can just tamp straight onto the mound with the minimum of faff, which I prefer.

(*or maybe it's a 57, I never measured it but it came with the machine when I got it. I've always assumed it was 58 but I'll get the calipers out)

If I can confirm that the larger tamper fits the standard basket (which I'm pretty sure it does), then I recommend the '.35 over a bog 58.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the HD 58mm one with a classic standard basket, it does leave a slight gap, i do believe the 58.35 will fit snug.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

thanks guys!

Hotmetal - I'll hang on a bit until you report back on the 58.35mm. Then I guess its time to get a nice Torr example









Just did a first pull with Rave Signature, and while a tad too finely ground, there was no spritzing with my NSEW. Things continue to improve anyway.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I had some lovely shots with Rave Sig, enjoy your coffee!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@ Bigpikle.

Just had the old vernier out. My Knock Heft 58.35 is indeed the size it claims to be. My other tamper which I took to be a 58 and suspect is a Happy Donkey one actually measures 57.35. Both of these fit the Classic baskets, the knock perfectly, the smaller one a bit too loosely for my liking. The ID of the stock basket seems to be about 58.9.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

thanks for taking the time to check. It seems a 58.35 might be a good idea.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 58.35mm made by knock tamper which perfectly fits a standard basket really snuggly. They can vary slightly so can get jammed where the basket starts to taper.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You're welcome BP. UB is right about the snug fit but if there's coffee in the basket the tamper doesn't get as far as the taper. The only thing you find is stray grinds up the side of the tamper when you pull it out and some slight resistance when you polish the puck. None of which is any kind of problem, I'm just describing how well it fits. Treat yourself! You might be waiting until Christmas for a Knock one but maybe a Torr? It might not make a massive difference if you're already getting good results but it's nice to own and use a tamper that fits nicely. Choose one that qualifies as coffee porn to you and you'll smile inwardly every time


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

well may have made a stupid mistake, but just ordered a Knock Heft 58.35 with conker handle. Hoping I dont become another victim of the terrible customer service that many seem to be experiencing, but worst case I cancel it and move on....


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I waited a good eight weeks for my tamper with regular "where is it?" emails that received no reply. Opened PayPal dispute, it came the next day. True story.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah don't worry BP. It'll turn up eventually and you'll be happy with it. It's just annoying having to wait. I got the black Heft '.35 with walnut and it works s treat. So long as you've got something to use while you wait other than a plastic thing.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

fingers crossed - got the 57mm for now anyway so hopefully it wont be a horror story. I dont have a big patience reserve for this stuff so if it drags on then Ill cancel it and get something else.


----------

